# Sexiest Cartoon character?



## mzarynn

I heard this question asked on a radio show yesterday when I was driving home from work.  Some of the answers were Popeye, because of the muscles, and Snoopy, because he was the silent type.  I thought it would be interesting to get more opinions on the matter.

I immediately thought of two cartoon crushes I had as a child.  People have said this is an oddity, but I believe/hope there are others out there who  had cartoon crushes.  Right?  Anyway, runner up has to be Lion-O from Thundercats.  He rocked!  Way better than He-man.  My first choice for sexiest cartoon character would be Disney's cartoon Robinhood.  He was a fox... literally a fox, with a bushy tail and all.  He was of course an archer, and for some reason I've always had a thing for archers.    Hmm... maybe he was the reason.  

Well okay, any thoughts? or am I alone here?


----------



## polymorphikos

Jessica Rabbit is too obvious as a pick, but a good pick nonetheless. However, I also thought Kusanagi in Ghost in the Shell had a certain charm.

As for you, Mzarynn, shame on you for bringing-up your creepy hentai fetishes in an all-ages forum.


----------



## erickad71

If we're talking about regular cartoons and not anime(which I don't know much about ), then I pick Race Bannon from Jonny Quest. You don't even want to know how long it took me to remember the name of that cartoon either. Although I did always like the Thundercats too. Which reminds me, have you read the Freedom Series by Anne McCaffrey, mzarynn?


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

You do realise your fantasizing over someone elses fantasy.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Daphne from Scooby Doo was a babe. Shame they couldn't find an actor to live up to the cartoon look.


----------



## dwndrgn

I loved the Thundercats!  My fave was Panthro - not only was he physically fit in an attractive way but he was the smartest of the bunch too - that's even sexier.  I have another guilty confession.  The Transformers' Optimus Prime.  No idea why I'd like a machine for pete's sake, but I did.  Maybe it was just his cool voice and air of authority?


----------



## Princess Ivy

i loved the thunder cats, panthero was also a fave of mine, but i also loved he-man and she-ra, although my fave was a character in defenders of the earth, the phantom. so dark and mysterious and full of ancient wisdom.


----------



## mzarynn

Ericka, I've never read the Freedom series?  Why do you ask?

Poly, these are all-age fantasies.  I loved Robinhood at age 7 or 8.  I almost put age 6, but I think that year was devoted to the A-team.


----------



## erickad71

mzarynn - I asked because when you mentioned the Thundercats it reminded me of one of the characters in that series. Actually it's a whole race, I can't remember the exact description...but they were somewhat cat-like as I recall. It just popped into my head when I read your post. 

Here is a link where you can read a brief description of the first book in the series. http://www.annemccaffrey.org/books/series/freedom/freedoms-landing.html
I don't know if you've read any of McCaffrey's books, but I enjoyed this series and would recommend.


----------



## mzarynn

Ericka, I'm reading the Dragons of Pern series right now and I am enjoying it.  I will have to check out the Freedom series.  Luckily my library has a large McCaffrey selection.


----------



## erickad71

Definitely check it out. It's not as long as the Pern series, but I found it enjoyable.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison

Mrs. Brisby from The Secret of N.I.H.M.

I was an odd child...


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Your all SICK.


----------



## mac1

Seth God Of Chaos said:
			
		

> Your all SICK.


Hey, lighten up  

I thought Mirielle, Kirika and Chloe from Noir were kinda cute for cartoon characters. LOVL!


----------



## Morning Star

Evil Lynn, she could put a spell on me anyday.


----------



## Devillishgirl

Hmmm well childhood cartoons I'd have to say Panthero from the Thundercats would win out for me.  Or uhm..Freakazoid when I was a little bit older.  Beyond those...Jessica Rabbit has to be the all time winner.


----------



## The Master™

Mira Nova from Buzz Lightyear is a hell of a cutie...

Evil Lynn, Teela and The Sorceress from He-Man & The Masters Of The Universe and hotties...


----------



## mac1

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Evil Lynn, she could put a spell on me anyday.


Rofl!  heh heh heh heh!


----------



## Maledoro

Jeannie, from the Hanna-Barbera cartoon, _Jeannie_. 20 points if you can name the actor that provided her master's voice...


----------



## Lucifer

I didn't get cartoon crushes until I was into my double digits, because I spent most of my childhood with nothing but movies - and Dad didn't do cartoons.  (Predator and Alien were considered age-appropriate films at four years old, because Arnold wins in the first film and Ripley provides a positive female role model in the second film.  If the man had his way, my name would have been Valeria Savannah Naomi - as in Conan the Barbarian, Mad Max, and an ex-girlfriend, but Mom won that battle.)

So my older and wiser animated desires included the Beast (from the Disnay film), Tarzan (from the same).  Anime crushes (current, if you want brutal honesty) include Vicious from Cowboy BeBop, Dryden from Vision of Escaflowne, and Kira from Angel Sanctuary.

Lucifer.


----------



## foxxglove

jason from Battle of the planets


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Cheetara from Thundercats!!!


----------



## Lament Du Lamia

I've always had the hots big time for Jasmine, from aladdin. (hey, i cant think of any hot guy cartoon characters! )


----------



## Circus Cranium

This is going to sound like me spamming myself, but it's weirdly relevant to this thread. 
This post.......
(Jessica Rabbit is too obvious as a pick, but a good pick nonetheless)

The current issue of Black October magazine is running my article 'Sexuality in Unreality', in which I interviewed Gary K. Wolf (author of the Roger Rabbit novels). Man, that guy had some stuff to say about sex in animation, it was a riot and a great interview. I know a lot of you are in the UK, but if you're in the US, you can pick up the mag on newstands, or at Borders.


----------



## Eradius Lore

just found this when i was looking through the film section, dam theres a lot of blasts from the past, any way the sexiest cartoon character without a doubt is Faye Valentine from cowboy bebop, i even think she was sexiest cartoon character for a year, cant remember where i saw that.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ha ha - this is possibly the most disturbed thread on this forum. 
Future blackmail material on show here... 

Ariel (from the little mermaid) in human form was hot, though


----------



## Eradius Lore

you can try black mailing me with this thread but it will not work


----------



## Drake Knight

Smurfette was kind of hot...heh-heh. Oh, and the sister of the Wonder Twins! What was her name?


----------



## kaneda

I know not purely a cartoon character, but i had a bit of a thing for rufus from final fantasy VII  used to play the fight at the shinrar building over and over again  

Also beast from beauty and the beast - in human form obviously!


----------



## don sky

You guys, that is so not fair! There are way to many sexy toons to pick out a definitive sexiest! But all the same, Gigi in adult form was pretty pretty


----------



## GOLLUM

No idea how about Gollum in a special Uniform.....


----------



## Eradius Lore

im feeling ill


----------



## GOLLUM

AW that's OK, I'll take extra "special" care of you Precioussssssssssssss


----------



## Eradius Lore

i pass thanks


----------



## Culhwch

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Ha ha - this is possibly the most disturbed thread on this forum.
> Future blackmail material on show here...
> 
> Ariel (from the little mermaid) in human form was hot, though


 
I think from the Disney stable I'd go for Belle, from Beauty and the Beast. And Kim Possible is kind of spunky. 

Wow, this thread really _is_ so wrong....


----------



## GOLLUM

TRUE but you gotta love it.... 

Long Live Free Speech..


----------



## ast

I'm a newish member so i missed this the first time round. Cheetarah from Thundercats, the female character from Thunderbirds 2085 and A-ko from Project A-ko get my votes.


----------



## SpaceShip

Seth God Of Chaos said:


> Your all SICK.


Came across this old thread and had to agree with myself that things have moved on a lot in the Chronicles since then!

But couldn't help adding my two pennorth: Betty Boop


----------



## Nesacat

Thundercats. No doubt about it. Thundercats wins paws down.

Tygra for his agility and cunning. He got the lair built in 3 days and he has that whip. 

Panthro for his mechanical genius and those amazing battle-sticks. The oldest and wisest. 

What special uniform exactly GOLLUM. The mind boggles ...


----------



## GOLLUM

Nesacat said:


> What special uniform exactly GOLLUM. The mind boggles ...


HMMM..dredging up my nefariuos past hey?...

Nothing too boggling, just imagine fluffy pink drool-resistant turbo slippers, leather pyjamas and flying (frozen) chickens and all will become clear I'm sure.....


----------



## Nesacat

I didn't need that GOLLUM. I really didn't need that at all. In the middle of getting out the first edition and I now have this image in my mind that involves fluffy pink and leather and chickens, flying ones no less.


----------



## GOLLUM

Well you did ask.....

Night all...


----------



## j d worthington

Nesacat said:


> I didn't need that GOLLUM. I really didn't need that at all. In the middle of getting out the first edition and I now have this image in my mind that involves fluffy pink and leather and chickens, flying ones no less.


 
Flying _*frozen*_ chickens, Cat, don't forget that!


----------



## Harpo

Betty Boop


----------



## HoopyFrood

Sonic the Hedgehog...he was damn cool, I loved him.
Anddd...Howl, from Howl's Moving Castle...especially with his blonde hair!


----------



## Saltheart

Well, I don't think anime counts, otherwise there would be too much hentai to choose from; so I would say Belle from Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy

Optimus Prime.  I love a natural leader.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Aw, you have to let me have Howl, he's beautiful! All right, Il'll have to settle for Sonic then...hehe.


----------



## jenna

Female ones have to be Jessica Rabbit, obvious or not she's sexier than most real women! And Aeon from Aeon Flux.

Male ones I think are dead sexy are Astro Boy, Captain Planet, and Homer Simpson.


----------



## Pyan

Judy Jetson. Oh, and Betty Rubble.


----------



## Nesacat

Over and above all else the Beast from Beauty & The Beast. It's my favourite fairy tale and I always get upset when he turns into a prince. Was very glad when Angela Carter did her version of the tale. The Beast is simply beautiful.


----------



## steve12553

This thread reminds me of the scene from one of the *Wayne's World* movies where Garth says to Wayne " Didn't you find it kinda sexy when Bug's Bunny dressed up as a girl?" or something close to that. Funny, but borderline wacko.


----------



## BookStop

Jett Black from Cowboy Bebop  - his scar makes him look dangerous.


----------



## Talysia

Ooh, if we're counting anime, how about Vash the Stampede from Trigun?


----------



## Coolhand

I so want to say someone other than Jessica Rabbit. I will be so dissapointed in myself if I say Jessica Rabbit. So very ashamed.....

...I can't help it. 

Jessica Rabbit is the sexiest cartoon ever. There. I said it. That figure! That voice! The femme fatalle persona! I can't help it! (breaks down into guilty sobs.)


----------



## HoopyFrood

*shakes head* Tut tut.


----------



## Redhawk

Eradius Lore said:


> im feeling ill




I'm just very afraid....


lmao


----------



## roddglenn

Coolhand, embrace your feelings, don't shun them! 

(whispered - I agree by the way!)


----------



## Coolhand

I'm somewhat suprised that Jessica Rabbit never got her own show. Or perhaps she did, and it just wasn't the type of show I was allowed to see as a kid. 
Either way, I still feel somewhat guilty. I could have gone for some of the nice, progressive cartoon girls out there but no, I crave the sleezy, trashy, over-exagerated hourglass. I always fall for chicks who are no good for me.


----------



## aarti

I think Howl is pretty attractive 

I also like Prince Eric from The Little Mermaid!


----------



## roddglenn

lol Coolhand.  Don't we all?!  And...isn't it great!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yay a Howl fan! I love him...especially when he's all mysterious and blonde at the beginning. 
OH!! Not quite a cartoon character, but hardly a real person nontheless (it seems I keep breaking the rules on this thread!)...Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas. That Skeleton is hot!


----------



## jenna

aarti said:


> I think Howl is pretty attractive
> 
> I also like Prince Eric from The Little Mermaid!



Prince Eric was totally hot..


----------



## Mouse

Nobody's said Gambit from xmen?! Just me then . . .


----------



## Nesacat

HoopyFrood said:


> YOH!! Not quite a cartoon character, but hardly a real person nontheless (it seems I keep breaking the rules on this thread!)...Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas. That Skeleton is hot!



Oh yes definitely. Very alluring is Mr Skelington. Must be those pin-stripes.


----------



## Santeeil

Rogue - Xmen cartoon tight spandex sexy toon lol


----------



## lordoftime

Jem from JEM if anyone here watched cartoons in the 1980s......
or She-Ra who was from the He-Man and the Masters of the Universe spinoff series.


----------



## jenna

I loved Jem! Partly because her name was similar to mine I think. I had a Jem video and a Jem poster next to my bed...


----------



## Sibeling

Long long time ago there was a cartoon called "Biker Mice From Mars"... Well, the brown-coloured mouse was kinda attractive, so what if he is a rodent?


----------



## taylorl3

She  is my  old  time favorite . Classic  Sexy cartoon


----------



## Mouse

Sibeling said:


> Long long time ago there was a cartoon called "Biker Mice From Mars"... Well, the brown-coloured mouse was kinda attractive, so what if he is a rodent?


 
They've brought that cartoon back now, with added CGI!! I think the brown one's called Throttle?


----------



## bruno-1012

For the older generation - Penelope Pitstop.


----------



## Sibeling

Mouse said:


> They've brought that cartoon back now, with added CGI!! I think the brown one's called Throttle?


 
Yep, that was his name..   I hope the CGI will not spoil the cartoon- I have such fond memories about it!

Nice avatar, BTW!


----------



## Whitestar

I said:


> Daphne from Scooby Doo was a babe. Shame they couldn't find an actor to live up to the cartoon look.



Yes, Daphne was indeed hot. I must admit that when I was little tyke, I had a mad crush on her and I was only seven at that time! The first voice actor to play her was Stefanianna Christopherson, but she was soon replaced by Heather North. I've always wondered what they looked like. Well, it turns out that they were both quite lovely when the show's initial run aired, in fact, they looked just about the same as her cartoon character. When the tv movies began production, actress Mary Kay Bergman was the third one to provide the voice of Daphne, but after completing Scooby Doo and the alien invaders, she sadly committed suicide with a self-inflicted bullet to the head with a shotgun. She has been battling depression for a very long time and no knew about it until it was too late. Here is a link about her:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Kay_Bergman

In any case, Heather North was asked to reprise the role and she's now considered to be the ultimate voiceover for Daphne.


----------



## Whitestar

Correction on who's voicing Daphne now. Currently, its actress Grey DeLisle.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil

Coolhand said:


> I so want to say someone other than Jessica Rabbit. I will be so dissapointed in myself if I say Jessica Rabbit. So very ashamed.....
> 
> ...I can't help it.
> 
> Jessica Rabbit is the sexiest cartoon ever. There. I said it. That figure! That voice! The femme fatalle persona! I can't help it! (breaks down into guilty sobs.)



Nothing wrong with admitting to liking Jessica Rabbit. I'm just astonished that no one has mentioned her before now! Definitely the sexiest cartoon character ever...


----------



## aarti

C. Craig R. McNeil said:


> Nothing wrong with admitting to liking Jessica Rabbit. I'm just astonished that no one has mentioned her before now! Definitely the sexiest cartoon character ever...


 
Did no one mention Bettie Boop?  She's pretty old school sensual, too!

Though I'm sticking to Prince Eric and Howl myself!


----------



## kanta

Hello people, 

The  charater that i thought was first sexy to me was Frank Harris played by Brad Pitt in a 1992 film called cool world. When he became a doddle.  OPh yeah baby!!


----------



## BookStop

Even animated Brad Pitt is still Brad Pitt.


----------



## Off-worlder

Robots?  Rodents? Hell people you are all talking about _sexy cartoon characters_...?  I thought this forum was for mature, adult people dedicated to SFF and such?

Besides which the sexiest animated character is Aki Ross from _Final Fantasy: The spiirits within. 

Those bikini shots.... Ohhhh mama....
_


----------



## Somebloke

Eradius Lore said:


> just found this when i was looking through the film section, dam theres a lot of blasts from the past, any way the sexiest cartoon character without a doubt is Faye Valentine from cowboy bebop, i even think she was sexiest cartoon character for a year, cant remember where i saw that.


 

You know, I rate her 'scratch out her bedroom' scene as one of the saddest in animation history.


----------



## Kanazaka

I'll have to say Faye Valentine for Japanese Animation and Princess Jasmine for American Animation.  Jessica Rabbit is sexy, but perhaps a bit too oversexed.


----------



## Quokka

foxxglove said:


> jason from Battle of the planets


 
That's two for BOTP then.... ahh princess


----------



## palooka

This is a disturbing thread... since nobody seems to have mentioned Elastigirl from The Incredibles.

I'll second "You're all sick"


----------



## BAYLOR

Taarna from the 1981 film *Heavy Metal .   *Beautiful , brave and self sacrificing.  A wonderful character.


----------



## Droflet

Any of the hot chicks from anime. Really over the top sexy silliness.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Ghost in the Shell*    The Major.


----------



## Cathbad

um... uh.. Velma


----------



## BAYLOR

Nova on *StarBlazers*


----------



## BAYLOR

Key and URI  known as The Dirty Pair .


----------



## Cathbad

Boop-boop-deboop
Betty!!!


----------

